

Aternative to Google Apps for Business? - plouc

So my small business (in Europe) needs to stop using Google Apps. What alternative serious solution do I have?
======
mooreds
You could look at Zoho: [http://www.zoho.com/productivity-
apps.html](http://www.zoho.com/productivity-apps.html)

That is the only alternative I know.

~~~
plouc
Thanks, but Zoho is based in the US.

~~~
bosky101
They definitely have a strong US presence, but since the company grew (and is
growing) out of India, and have customers globally - I'm sure there is a
provision to host your account in a country/currency you're more comfortable
with.

------
hellcow
Check out Etherpad ([http://etherpad.org/](http://etherpad.org/)). It's
entirely open-source, so you can host all your own files on company servers/an
intranet.

Certainly not a replacement for all of Google Apps, but it's a good start.

------
guyinblackshirt
Outlook.com with your domain could be an option. Why do you "need to" stop
using them though?

~~~
plouc
Over privacy concerns, really. Some of my important clients are not
confortable anymore... Outlook.com is therefore not a option.

